# 3.0CS on eBay - anyone familiar with it?



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

I ask about familiarity because they note that it is a European car that was covered in the June 1977 Road and Track. Seems that a car like that would have tripped someone's memory somewhere along the way?

Looks great in pictures, may be some rust bubbling on the passenger door near the window trim.

Incredible looking car. They note "The car is not for the purist but it's a one of a kind toy that you will truly enjoy." I certainly see some things that are not stock, but what are they getting at with that comment? It almost seems intended to chase away knowledgable bimmernuts. Perhaps I'm just paranoid.

But I've always loved the 3.0 - what a body.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...af4QQitemZ360220560116QQptZUSQ5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## kwyjibo (Jun 1, 2006)

hi micah,
this car has been discussed over at the e9coupe.com board a few times. most recently at http://www.e9coupe.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5768
bottom line: over-priced (which might explain its multiple trips down the ebay aisle...)
check out the cars-for-sale threads there, people (including me) put links to cars for sale there for others to check out.
good luck


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

kwyjibo said:


> hi micah,
> this car has been discussed over at the e9coupe.com board a few times. most recently at http://www.e9coupe.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5768
> bottom line: over-priced (which might explain its multiple trips down the ebay aisle...)
> check out the cars-for-sale threads there, people (including me) put links to cars for sale there for others to check out.
> good luck


Yes! I found that post on e9coupes.com during lunch. Interesting car, though it does seem pricey. The seller may have more realistic expectations in the mid-teens, and that's getting bloated by the consignment? Who knows.

In digging around on e9coupes, I stumbled into some pictures of an e30 Touring with an M50/5 speed conversion, which may or may not be for sale again (looks like it sold on eBay back on July - http://bringatrailer.com/2009/07/25/rare-in-the-usa-1991-bmw-touring-hot-rod/). Could be fun.

Dangerous when I've got time to search around the internet.....

Happy New Year!


----------



## kwyjibo (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, BaT is a dangerous site!
I considered checking out that Touring last summer as it was not too far away... wife would have killed me. Yup, BaT is dangerous.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

gone in 60 seconds....


----------

